# Gaurenteed a laugh :)



## blane (Jan 19, 2005)

Made me laugh : )

http://www.mirell.org/swf/london_underground.swf


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

yeah its great, this went around work a couple of weeks ago :lol:


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

:lol:

**WARNING** Some serious swearing involved.

Moley


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Not seen that before, superb :lol: Do they pay The Jam royalties??


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi guys, gals, a newbie here...

I think royalties to the Jam could be the least of their problems - no band/composer is safe with them!! 

Yes, they're very good... a couple of nice songs in there (very un-pc though!). They were mentioned in a weekly satirical mag called The Friday Thing a couple of weeks/months ago and have done the rounds here in Swindon as a result...

Anyway, just thought I'd add my two pen'th to the conversation!

Rich

BTW, am waiting to pick up a 'pre-loved' 225 roadster - can't wait!


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

It's all for charity mate...either buy their CD, or bung some cash towards Macmillan cancer research if you like it...

See here www.amateurtransplants.com

or PM me if you want details of how to get a copy of the CD.

Cheers

H


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

Roared !!  (waiting for someone to complain now had speakers on in work).


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Somebody hates underground drivers? :lol:

Actually they earn Â£35k not Â£30k that the song was saying. :wink:


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

link no worky


----------

